# Soap Forum?



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

OK gang - can any of you reccomend a good soap forum. I googled it and there are several, but which ones do you like?

Anne


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Ummmm, this one.

I honestly have not found another soap forum that is as knowledgeable and kind as ours.

Sara


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you Sara. Knowledgeable is nice and kind is very nice. Just kind of curious.

Anne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree there are other forums but none really wanting to share and they hate newbies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree too! I tried other soap fourms but felt like they were hard to keep up with.

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I still read over at soapdishforum.com and I still look at photos of soap in the gallery (steal ideas) and read the archives. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

For GM soap (the REAL kind not that stuff with powder in it!) this is the place to be. Aside from here I like craftserver. Good co-ops, and while some people drive me nuts there, it's nicer than the soapdish. they have a gallery too. I'm a member of the soapdish, but I can't remember the last time I went there. I'm a member of the whisk too, but it so SLOW there these days! They are fairly picky about who joins and stays there and I have to say thier gallery is AMAZING to see some cool soap!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I still visit the dish from time to time but I sure wish they were as nice as the folks here. Like Vicki, I go to look at the pics and see what they're doing. Lots of members and lots of info. But tread lightly as a newbie!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep me too I love to look at their pictures


----------

